# Bosh vs Melo



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

If you guys re-did the 2003 draft and Lebron and Wade were gone would you still take Melo?

I would without thinking twice.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Melo<Bosh


----------



## Peetus (Apr 4, 2005)

Definetly Melo. We already had Camby and Nene and did actually need a small forward but Melo is also a better player.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

I think Melo is the better player but I can agree with those that would take Bosh before him. Definitely depends on team need. If a team is lacking bigs you can't fault them for taking Bosh.

If you were starting a team from scratch though, Melo is the one I would pick.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

id take melo over wade...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd take Melo over everybody except LeBron.

I was a doubter when King James came into the league, but after watching his first few years, all I can say is, "He's better now than Jordan was at that age. He could actually eclipse the Michael Jordan record books since he's sooo young."

He'll never be the icon that Jordan was, or is...but he could turn out to be the better player in the long run.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I'd take Melo over everybody except LeBron.
> 
> I was a doubter when King James came into the league, but after watching his first few years, all I can say is, "He's better now than Jordan was at that age. He could actually eclipse the Michael Jordan record books since he's sooo young.".


unless you want someone that scores in the clutch. thats the main reason denver has been making the playoffs, and cleveland has not


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

All I have is love for Melo.

My draft order -

1.) Wade

2.) Melo

3.) LeBron


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> All I have is love for Melo.
> 
> My draft order -
> 
> ...


thats not love...

melo is better than wade.


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

Id take Melo number 1.  The guy is a true winner. I think he can be every bit as versatile as Wade and Bron on another team given more responsibility. But he's willing ot defer, he knows how to play the team game. He doesn't demand the ball around the perimeter because he's got a top 10 pg in the league, and that keeps the pgs happy and doing their jobs, but that takes away from his assists obviously. And he doesn't fight Camby or Martin or Najera for the boards and Im sure that keeps them happy, but lets not forget on the best fastbreaking team in the league he is demanded and has been throughout his NBA career to run run run for possible leakout opportunities. I think he's a better rebounder purely than Lebron or Wade. And I know his one on one D is vastly improved, though he does suck on his help D. 

Not to mention he's a post player facing doubles and triples with no outside help to be found, making it even harder for him to score, but he's one of the best in the league at doing it. 

I think he's amazing, but do to some of the thngs I've just pointed out is underrated at a lot of the things he does very well. Plus he is probably the clutchest player in the game right now. 

I think we're a good defensive and 3pt shooting 2 guard away from being true contenders, and Melo is by far the major reason for that. There's no Shaq here.


But ummm... That Bosh kid, think SAR. When he had Carter/Marshall/Rose/Mopete he did relatively nothing and now when they have nothing to play for he's scoring well and rebounding (still not getting 10 a night though, when there's nobody there on his team to fight for them either.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Busta said:


> Id take Melo number 1. The guy is a true winner. I think he can be every bit as versatile as Wade and Bron on another team given more responsibility. But he's willing ot defer, he knows how to play the team game. He doesn't demand the ball around the perimeter because he's got a top 10 pg in the league, and that keeps the pgs happy and doing their jobs, but that takes away from his assists obviously. And he doesn't fight Camby or Martin or Najera for the boards and Im sure that keeps them happy, but lets not forget on the best fastbreaking team in the league he is demanded and has been throughout his NBA career to run run run for possible leakout opportunities. I think he's a better rebounder purely than Lebron or Wade. And I know his one on one D is vastly improved, though he does suck on his help D.
> 
> Not to mention he's a post player facing doubles and triples with no outside help to be found, making it even harder for him to score, but he's one of the best in the league at doing it.
> 
> ...


perfect post! thats exactly how it is. melo doesnt demand the ball. he might not even touch the ball in 4-5 posessions straight. mean while guys like kobe, bron, wade, AI, etc. literally dominate the ball every possession

also, imagine melo with a good 3point shooter? he doesnt have one so he is doubled every possession. all the other stars have a guy they can kick to if they need help, and they rack up assists while they are at it. (korver, damon jones, antwan walker, etc)

id love to see melo catch the ball in the post, get doubled, flip out to a pierce, redd, ray allen type of player. denver would score 120+ a night...


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> unless you want someone that scores in the clutch. thats the main reason denver has been making the playoffs, and cleveland has not


Poor post´. Are you attention whore, looking for cheap popularity or you really think that way (I hope not).

About topic... I really like Melo but I like Lebron too and I belive he is better athlete if it comes down to athletism, also he is better all round player and he has shown ability to improve at phenomenal rate... so I choose him, to me he has more potential (another questione is how he will end up). After that I don't know... if I would know how players will start playing I might choose wade but if I wouldn't know it I would take Melo for sure... damn I don't know since he is considerably younger I might take him over Wade, also he has less injury problems (if any) so far... hard to say but I think that if I would be Denvers GM I would have pick in such order: 1.Lebron 2. Melo (sf, good size young talented) 3. Wade (sg/pg?, jumpshot?), Bosh... Anyways you guys got lucky with the draft, I must say I had some doupts in him after Karl took over but for now they have surely vanished. So Melo over Bosh for sure!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> thats not love...
> 
> melo is better than wade.


Yes I have love for Melo, however I don't think he's the best out of his draft class at this point. IN the future you never know, because only time will tell.

Wade is the better all around player IMO. He's also a winner, and was a major factor getting the Heat into the 2nd round of the playoffs (Didn't you see the clutch shot he hit against the Hornets in the first round of the playoffs?) in his rookie season. He then went on to battle DPOTY Artest in the 2nd round, and had some incredible moments.This was all before Shaq. 

IMO Wade has the best all around numbers/performances in the regular season/post season than any of the other guys in his draft. The only reason I have Melo over LeBron is because Lebron James seems to fold under preassure. Melo has proven to help his team get into the playoffs by making clutch buckets. Also Melo continue's to improve every season, but has been underrated all year. James is a great player, but I don't view him as a winner like Wade and Melo.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Banjoriddim said:


> Poor post´. Are you attention whore, looking for cheap popularity or you really think that way (I hope not).
> 
> About topic... I really like Melo but I like Lebron too and I belive he is better athlete if it comes down to athletism, also he is better all round player and he has shown ability to improve at phenomenal rate... so I choose him, to me he has more potential (another questione is how he will end up). After that I don't know... if I would know how players will start playing I might choose wade but if I wouldn't know it I would take Melo for sure... damn I don't know since he is considerably younger I might take him over Wade, also he has less injury problems (if any) so far... hard to say but I think that if I would be Denvers GM I would have pick in such order: 1.Lebron 2. Melo (sf, good size young talented) 3. Wade (sg/pg?, jumpshot?), Bosh... Anyways you guys got lucky with the draft, I must say I had some doupts in him after Karl took over but for now they have surely vanished. So Melo over Bosh for sure!


you need to watch a little basketball buddy. Melo shoots over 70 percent in game tying and winning situations. Lebron shoots in the 20s. That fact is you are just clueless.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Yes I have love for Melo, however I don't think he's the best out of his draft class at this point. IN the future you never know, because only time will tell.
> 
> Wade is the better all around player IMO. He's also a winner, and was a major factor getting the Heat into the 2nd round of the playoffs (Didn't you see the clutch shot he hit against the Hornets in the first round of the playoffs?) in his rookie season. He then went on to battle DPOTY Artest in the 2nd round, and had some incredible moments.This was all before Shaq.
> 
> IMO Wade has the best all around numbers/performances in the regular season/post season than any of the other guys in his draft. The only reason I have Melo over LeBron is because Lebron James seems to fold under preassure. Melo has proven to help his team get into the playoffs by making clutch buckets. Also Melo continue's to improve every season, but has been underrated all year. James is a great player, but I don't view him as a winner like Wade and Melo.


again, what??????

this isnt 1 on 1. this isnt a skills competition. this is a team game.

wade DOES not fit our team the way melo does! 

id like to picture wade, miller, a scrub at SF, nene, and camby making the playoffs in 2004. not to mention that the east that year was probably the worst it has EVER been in NBA history, while the west was rediculously tough...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

btw, using the hornets as an example in ANY argument automatically discredits everything you say...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

In my opinion, that draft worked out nicely for everybody. I personally think Melo is the best fit for us out of anybody from that class, likewise with Bron Bron n Wade (my favorite non-Nugget) on their respective teams. Wouldn't change a thing as long as I'm not Detroit (tooollllldd ya sooooo). But hey, they're the best team in the league right now, so you can't say much there.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Melo is nice but no LeBron or Wade - by far! Bosh even has the edge as he can rebound; Melo is a terrible rebounder. Melo is a clutch shooter though.

Peace, Mike


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

mmmdk said:


> Melo is nice but no LeBron or Wade - by far! Bosh even has the edge as he can rebound; Melo is a terrible rebounder. Melo is a clutch shooter though.
> 
> Peace, Mike


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


>


melo hit another clutch shot recently. i just dont get why people are more concerned about star power, or being a freak athletic or whatever else.

What player has proved he can dominate and take his team to the playoffs on a yearly basis (on his own) (for example no Shaq). Lebron's first trip to the playoffs will be this year. Wade you can defend because of his first year in the league, however i feel that throughout his career Wade has had more help than Lebron and Melo. I feel like Lebron being in the east should have been to the playoffs by now.

so you can make an argument for the most clutch player.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> melo hit another clutch shot recently. i just dont get why people are more concerned about star power, or being a freak athletic or whatever else.
> 
> What player has proved he can dominate and take his team to the playoffs on a yearly basis (on his own) (for example no Shaq). Lebron's first trip to the playoffs will be this year. Wade you can defend because of his first year in the league, however i feel that throughout his career Wade has had more help than Lebron and Melo. I feel like Lebron being in the east should have been to the playoffs by now.
> 
> so you can make an argument for the most clutch player.


why did u quote me? lol! i put that zzz smilie cuz its obvious that guy has fallen asleep for the last couple of months. melo is a top 10 player and is progressing MORE than lebron and wade! ironic because all the haters said he isnt a star until he he steps up. HOW FAR DOES THE GUY NEED TO GO??? i give melo 100% credit for carrying this team ENTIRELY on his back...ok, maybe with a bit of help from dre...


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Who would have ever thought that Melo would be shooting a better percentage than Lebron. He's the freakin man right now. I do think the Nuggets would be worse with anyone else in the draft>


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i see what your saying but i just felt like you should have refuted a stupid comment. Your sleeping image kinda reminded me of what that nuggetzfan guy does all the time, but I think these guys talking about Lebron James and all these other stars are way to busy watching some highlight sportscenter dunk, and forget about the guy that gets shunned from the all star game for single handedly winning games

being a great basketball player is about being clutch. sure MJ was a great athlete, but we still talk about him today because he was clutch


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> i see what your saying but i just felt like you should have refuted a stupid comment. Your sleeping image kinda reminded me of what that nuggetzfan guy does all the time, but I think these guys talking about Lebron James and all these other stars are way to busy watching some highlight sportscenter dunk, and forget about the guy that gets shunned from the all star game for single handedly winning games
> 
> being a great basketball player is about being clutch. sure MJ was a great athlete, but we still talk about him today because he was clutch


You make some sense but to win you need a team that has some talent and backbone and I think that is what LeBron is missing the most crewmember who got balls and cares about basketball... I mean did you look at Cavs meltdown last year: Lebron was youngest guy out there and he was the only guy who cared about winning games and was trying... I agree Melo is better cluch player but this point in theyre career ( heck he is the most cluch player out ther) but doesn't define them as players. Or does it? they both will get only better... I undertand that Melo doesn't get the credit he deserves but this is not Lebrons fault and I also agree that he might be considered more cluch player when he finishes hes career but that doesn't mean Lebron sucks.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Banjoriddim said:


> You make some sense but to win you need a team that has some talent and backbone and I think that is what LeBron is missing the most crewmember who got balls and cares about basketball... I mean did you look at Cavs meltdown last year: Lebron was youngest guy out there and he was the only guy who cared about winning games and was trying... I agree Melo is better cluch player but this point in theyre career ( heck he is the most cluch player out ther) but doesn't define them as players. Or does it? they both will get only better... I undertand that Melo doesn't get the credit he deserves but this is not Lebrons fault and I also agree that he might be considered more cluch player when he finishes hes career but that doesn't mean Lebron sucks.


you quickly forget that in 2003 most analysts pick the cavs to go to the playoffs and the nuggets to miss the playoffs. At the time the cavs team as a whole (including role players) were supposed to be better than the nuggets. That summer Camby was actually close to being dealt for Sabonis (his contract, he was retiring) and the Travis Outlaw pick. The best player from the year before (J Howard) left for the magic. 

The Cavs had one other all star on the team (Big Z) so you really cant use the "Lebron was on his own" theory to explain why Carmelo has been making it in the west, and Lebron cant do it in the east.

There are all these posters saying id rather have this guy or that guy (chris bosh for example), but if Melo was on the raptors or cavs in the past they would have been to the playoffs by now. Why do you ask? Because Melo closes out games. The stats dont lie, you cant question it. Nobody is saying Lebron sucks or Bosh sucks, but none of them have the confidence and winning mentality of Carmelo Anthony. And thats why I want Melo on this team over everyone else. You really shouldnt put words in my mouth. I never said Lebron sucks, I just said Melo scores in the clutch and Lebron and Bosh dont. They dont get the job done like Melo does. And I value getting the job done, and the stats support that. Really its a question of values, does a sportscenter highlight mean more than a game winning jumper? To me, ill take the game winner. 

Nobody likes to admit their wrong or they should rethink how they value a basketball player. But lets thing about how you really value a basketball player. Sure the MJ slam dunk contests were great, but how come we arent seeing D wilkins commercials on tv all the time along with jordan. Simple, jordan was clutch, he his game winner over the cavs and jazz in the playoffs, and so many other teams on so many other occasions. Its really Jordans clutchness (his developed jumper) and team play that made him a legend. Thats why you see Jordan mentoring Anthony. He sees those similar attributes


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of both players.

Melo is clutch, but Bosh is getting better at that. Give him a season to catch up (bigs usually take an extra year or two) and both players will be on the same elite level.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

shookem said:


> I'm a huge fan of both players.
> 
> Melo is clutch, but Bosh is getting better at that. Give him a season to catch up (bigs usually take an extra year or two) and both players will be on the same elite level.


lol! bull****!

bosh wont be on melo's level...

this thread is a joke


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol! bull****!
> 
> bosh wont be on melo's level...
> 
> this thread is a joke



Ouch don't have to bash my thread. I completely agree with you. I was just asking if anyone won thought that stats and playing in the East is as good as Better stats and winning.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the best pick in the draft that would help the nuggz the most was carmelo

nuff said.


----------

